# The Meadows Care home - Knaphill, Surrey - September 2017



## Gromr (Sep 7, 2017)

Man, what a mess it's become. 


*History*

Shortly before its sudden closure in July 2013, this care home housed 13 patients. The 24 bedroom building built in 1996 was purpose made as a continuing care unit run by the NHS. The existing patients were transferred to private care nearby. 


*The Explore*

Was doing an afternoon tour of the area so I dropped in for a look. It's in a really bad way and only really worth it if you are in the area. The graffiti is absolutely awful and all of the copper has been ripped out, leaving the ceiling tiles and insulation covering the floor. 

Made for an Ok Mooch, but overall a little underwhelming. 


*Photos*












































































[


----------



## Snailsford (Sep 7, 2017)

some awesome shots there gromr. I don't know why but I get all excited when there's the outside shots of the place, then suddenly you're inside, presumeably after climbing through hells asshole to get in there hahaha! May I ask what lens you're using to get the wider POV?


----------



## RedX_unleashed (Sep 7, 2017)

Fisheye lens makes it's grand return in style. Great stuff Gromr.


----------



## krela (Sep 7, 2017)

Christ that's been a kids playground for a while hasn't it?


----------



## Sam Haltin (Sep 8, 2017)

Wow, that's pretty well thrashed and not by dereliction but by vandalism. The outside looks good, I like the steps leading towards the front of the building.


----------



## jsp77 (Sep 9, 2017)

Looks even more trashed then when i went a month or so ago, nice take on it


----------



## Locksley (Sep 19, 2017)

Someone really can't draw penises...

Great pics though mate


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Oct 5, 2017)

Thats an unusual request in graff "suck my nan"... good pics of the trashed place Grom


----------



## White Rabbitt (Oct 22, 2017)

Oh my word, it was spotless last time I was in there. It has a bit of an 'Oracle' feeling about it now. Nice shots, thank you!


----------



## foxtrot (Oct 29, 2017)

Hmm it was stripped of copper when I went but in a lot better condition, I certainly remember the fire extinguishers were full as when I kicked one on the floor out of the way it ejected foam all up my buddys leg . Wonder what you were up to in my neck of the woods, doubt you went just for this


----------



## Luca_scog (Dec 22, 2017)

*Nice*

Hi. Yeah I’ve been in there loads and sometimes still do cos I live locally. It looks so different now to your photos


----------

